# Trailer Ball Size And Shank ??????



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a couple questions guys. I have a 2006 keystone outback 27RSDS. I use the EAZ-LIFT wd setup with the round bent bars. My brother and I both went in on the trailer and will be alternating who tows. I picked up the trailer from the dealer and the hitch reciever head was adjusted perfectly for my vehicle so I didn't have to adjust anything.

When we went to hook up to my brothers vehicle we discovered his reciever hole is much lower than mine and he needs a rise shank. I have a tahoe, he has an avalanche. So needless to say we have been searching high and low for a reciever head only which are hard to find for a decent price.

So you have background, now the questions??

What size ball does my coupler take, (2 or 2 5/16). The trailer is at storage so can't measure easily.

Second question, are the shanks able to be flipped and used both ways. Some of the used heads I am finding are bolted on shank as a drop, can I unbolt, flip shank and rebolt. The avalanche needs about a 6 inch rise.

Thanks for input guys.

Kevin


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The ball is 2 5/16.

I don't have any experience with your hitch setup, but if I was in your situation, I would simply purchase a 2nd unit for the 2nd truck. Then you won't have to adjust each time someone uses the trailer.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm with Oregon_Camper... I would hate to adjust my hitch with every trip,







If you can, buy a second hitch.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

That is stramge to me, a Tahoe and an Avalanche is basicaly the same vechile


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

danny285 said:


> That is stramge to me, a Tahoe and an Avalanche is basicaly the same vechile


Must be different years - new body style hitch sits much higher off the ground then the old body style ....... Also new body style hitches are only rated for a 1000lbs with wd bars - older style are rated 1500lbs with wd bars


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for your help.

I was planning on getting another hitch for the other vehicle the entire time. I just wanted to make sure that the shanks were able to go both ways (rise and drop) because most I saw for sale were set up with drop. We are going to pick one up today off craigslist. Damn things are expensive and couldnt find just the head so had to get whole set up. I guess we will have some extra parts if needed.

We have a eaz lift system and the one we are getting is a draw tite system. It has the same type of round bent bars so I am assuming the holes are universal fit to clip in any brand right. It is the same tounge and overall weight rating as one we have now.

Regarding the tow vehicles. They are the same year 2007 and same body style and same trim. But the avalanche reciever hole is 16 inches off ground while on the tahoe its about 22 inches off ground. See the pics i attached. Not our exact vehicles but same models, years etc.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I would not count on those two hitches being interchangeable. Make sure you take the one you already have with you when you go to pick up the other one.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

"THIS IS A TEST AND ONLY A TEST."










Man do I feel used.









If you check closely you will find that the hardware on the tongue rails may not be compatible between DrawTite and EAZ-LIFT. But you probably already know that and are testing to see our responses.









Be safe and be sure the TV and the TT stay together.


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I couldn't find another one of those hitches to save my life so I'm hoping they are compatible. My brother picked it up and said they look the same but I could see how companies may make small changes just to f with us. Either way we should be ok because we also got the bars with them so if the bars are exclusive to that hitch we will just have to use those bars. Also these bars are 750 and my other ones are 1000. Is that going to make a difference. These bars are also the ones bent down on the ends and I was reading about how u can manipulate the Reese dual cam sway setup with those. Right now I just have on the single arm friction type bar. That may be a whole new post. This weekend is maiden voyage so will see how it tows then


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah i have a 3/4 ton burb and the hitch is high as it is in the bumper ............ also note that is a 1000lb rated receiver with wd bars. - this hitch is integrated into the rear crumple zone - and there is not a stronger aftermarket available for it - at least there wasnt in 2008-2010 when i was looking.

the avalanche has the hitch like a p up below the bumper........... i am betting the avalanche reciever is rated at 1500 lbs with wd bars ........... also betting you have the option to upgrade to aftermarket as i bet it is bolt in like a P'up


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

kfcflores said:


> Second question, are the shanks able to be flipped and used both ways. Some of the used heads I am finding are bolted on shank as a drop, can I unbolt, flip shank and rebolt. The avalanche needs about a 6 inch rise.


To answer one of your initial questions....yes, the shank can be flipped to either use it as a rise or drop. The way the shanks are constructed, you will find that most shanks have more of a rise then a drop. As others have noted, it would be much easier to shank and hitch head that is set up for each truck. You can find the part number for your hitch head here --> Parts Catalog

You did not mention what type of sway control you are using. Keep in mind that the EazLift does not have any type of sway control included. Hopefully, the dealer was bright enough to also install a friction sway control for you.


----------



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

H2oSprayer said:


> Second question, are the shanks able to be flipped and used both ways. Some of the used heads I am finding are bolted on shank as a drop, can I unbolt, flip shank and rebolt. The avalanche needs about a 6 inch rise.


To answer one of your initial questions....yes, the shank can be flipped to either use it as a rise or drop. The way the shanks are constructed, you will find that most shanks have more of a rise then a drop. As others have noted, it would be much easier to shank and hitch head that is set up for each truck. You can find the part number for your hitch head here --> Parts Catalog

You did not mention what type of sway control you are using. Keep in mind that the EazLift does not have any type of sway control included. Hopefully, the dealer was bright enough to also install a friction sway control for you.
[/quote]

Right now I have a friction bar sway installed. Depending on how it handles I may upgrade to a Reese dual cam


----------

